# The Hocking



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Planning on traveling from the columbus area down to the Hocking to 
fish. Wondering if it is clear ro muddy. Any help on info would be appreciated.

Thanks, Snuff


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

Muddy today. I drove from Lancaster to the Ohio river this morning.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

It is still muddy from the storms that rolled through last weekend, but the water is down to a good level and the streamflow is fine. Not chocolate milk, but murky. It is fishable.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

thanks guys.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It’s muddy


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's been such a backwards year. It was clean and fishing well in early spring when it's usually flooded, and high/muddy most of the summer when it's usually low and clean.


----------

